
Justin.tv on AP news wire - paul
http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/O/ON_THE_NET?SITE=FLMYR&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT
======
joshuaHatfield
I see the popularity of Justin's "lifecasting" creating a whole new range of
ideas for the upcoming web.

~~~
create_account
If everyone's "lifecasting", who's watching?

One Justin gets an audience (now, in the short term).

One thousand (or even one hundred) Justins are not so interesting.

~~~
staunch
_"One thousand (or even one hundred) Justins are not so interesting."_

When the draw is pure novelty that is true. When it's someone you're
particularly interested in it's not. Maybe only startup founders find Justin
interesting, but there's a "Justin" for every group of people.

------
paulthomas
Enough already with Justin.TV. It is completely lame.

~~~
create_account
I agree with you. Whatever breakthrough they might have made technologically
(and I don't know anything about streaming video, so maybe what they're doing
is not so special), the actual product is rather uninspiring.

Some exhibitionists might take to it, but who's watching this stuff?

When the novelty fades, it'll go back to being just another toy.

